# RV = Recreational Vehicle?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

It is my understanding from talking to American and Canadian owners that this term applies to all such leisure vehicles whether they be trailers, slide in campers, Motorhome etc. I have noticed that in the UK we seem to be using this term to mean just the large American Motorhomes. Are we in danger of creating a false categorisation?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you have your tense wrong there Andrew. We have :lol: 

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> It is my understanding from talking to American and Canadian owners that this term applies to all such leisure vehicles whether they be trailers, slide in campers, Motorhome etc. I have noticed that in the UK we seem to be using this term to mean just the large American Motorhomes. Are we in danger of creating a false categorisation?


Yep.

Ray.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes and why shouldn't we. After all this is Great Britain, we are British not American :lol: 
p-c


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, I suppose it makes a change from the Americans changing english definitions! 

There are differences in terms between european countries of various types of motorhomes - what we call A class normally translate as "Integral"....


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*rv*

its a motorhome all so called rv are motorhomes.you know y cos its got a motor and its a home as well hence motorhome.but hey does it matter really does it.ppl can call it wat they like.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Two countries separated by a common language. Not sure that the forum classifications on this site should compound the confusion though. 

As an American quoted to me. "It's not what I don't know, it's what I know that ain't so". He has an old MG and the workshop manual entry for stripping the engine, said to wash the parts in parrafin. To us it is a liquid, to them it's a solid candle wax!


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: rv*



andrewball1000 said:


> Two countries separated by a common language.





rocky1968 said:


> its a motorhome all so called rv are motorhomes.you know y cos its got a motor and its a home as well hence motorhome.but hey does it matter really does it.ppl can call it wat they like.


One county seems to have plenty of issues with the language as far as I can see.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, my cousin from New Jersey confused me by continually referring to our MH as an RV. Even though I lived in NY for 7+ years, I hadn't picked up that difference in meaning.
Not too surprising though, many automotive parts have different meanings too. I once caused a business meeting to collapse into fits of laughter by referring to a part as "a bush". The American term for the part is bushing. I'll leave you to work out what bush means to them.
Even some of the books giving American & English equivalents get it wrong, one I saw said the English equivalent of fender is bumper, wheras in fact it is mudguard or wing. Bumper is still bumper stateside.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and windscreen = windshield

they aslo get confused about the spelling of another name for a donkey and somebody's rear end :roll:


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: rv*



rocky1968 said:


> its a motorhome all so called rv are motorhomes.you know y cos its got a motor and its a home as well hence motorhome.but hey does it matter really does it.ppl can call it wat they like.


If you look at EU and UK legislation anything with a motor and accommodation is a Motor Caravan or a Trailer Caravan without the motor.

We use terms like campervan, Motorhome and RV. Authority often mixes up the terms we use and call any size of vehicle any of the terms.

Just had a reply today from a council on Motor Caravan parking:

*Requirements for parking within bay confines *= The requirements are very specific, there are 2 different notifications to the public on 2 different signs. 1. "Park Wholly in Bay" 2. On the main tariff boards it reads "Vehicle Must Park Completely within a Marked Parking Bay" There are 2 different fines that the Civil Enforcement Officers can apply (Having 2 tickets may not negate a fine). *Code 86 *"Out of Bay" and *Code 90 *"Wrong Size of Vehicle".

So they can get you with 2 PCNs for parking in their car park if you are over the specified size of the bay.

*Is there any ban on trailers using the parking area *= Not if a vehicle or trailer are within the bay markings.

A caravan and car can park in two bays OK but not a Motor Caravan that is bigger than one bay will get two PCNs

It make you feel like going there doesn't it.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Mmm*

Morning bog


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bognormike said:


> and windscreen = windshield
> 
> they aslo get confused about the spelling of another name for a donkey and somebody's rear end :roll:


I often strap on a Fany-Pack Mike................... 

Ray.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ray*

Hi ray can i ask where ru in france


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

raynipper said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > and windscreen = windshield
> ...


I didn't want to bring that one into the discussion Ray :roll:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Got some very funny looks on my first trip to the US of A many years ago, when I mentioned I got through twenty **** a day . . .


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

******

So does bog :roll:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I once told my American friend that I had a Canadian Canoe. He said that he had never heard of that and asked me to describe it. When I did he said " but that is a canoe, what other type is there?" When I told him he said "but that's a Kyak!" 

We have amalgamated two different craft into a confusing generic term. Even the British Canoe Union has a Kyak as its symbol!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

andrewball1000 said:


> said to wash the parts in parrafin. To us it is a liquid, to them it's a solid candle wax!


It should have said "paraffin" :wink:

PS It's Fanny and Kayak.

Jeez and we moan about the Yank's spelling. :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife called our US friend a "Silly Bitch" in an endearing term when we toured with them.
She thought it quaint and adopted the term as her e-mail address. 
Soon after all the clubs and newsletters she belonged to requested she change the address or leave.!

Her new address became "[email protected]". Prudes.

Ray.


----------

